# my toys



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

here are some of my toys, the backhoe is a 1969 680ck,bought at a farm sale, the engine was dusted, had to rebuild that abd fix a few other little things it now works awesome. The gravel truck is a 1970 LN-800,bough it privately real cheap, but after an engine,brakes rear diff,wiring,tires all wheel bearings it wasn't so cheap.........dieselman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Been there done that! Both of those are about as old as I am and in great shape! I never new that they had extend a hoes that early. What a plus! What's your buddies name Diesel?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

her name is lberty,great friend and gaurdian, the hoe is a bit of a pain to extend but works well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Guard dogs are a good friend to have these days! Does it extend manually or hydraulic?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*backhoe*

manually, pull two pins,curl the bucket to slide out or in to the next set of holes.
lots of in and out of the cab when you are by yourself.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I could see leaving it in one spot all the time!


----------

